# Grafting grape vines onto muscadine root stock



## MuscadinesAndMore (Dec 17, 2014)

Has any one heard about grafting grape vines onto Muscadine root stock?
I was told by a person who seamed to be knowledgeable about horticulture that some Muscadine root stock was sent to France to develop a healthier, more fungus tolerant grape for wine production.
Any one have any info weather this is true or false?

Hans


----------

